# Holiday Snaps



## stapo49 (Mar 1, 2021)

Juts some random snaps from my holiday in the south of Western Australia.

1. ANZAC Museum



2. The Cut, Albany.


3. Peaceful Bay, Denmark Area. 


4. Old Whaling Boat, Albany


 5. View from Tree Top Walk, Walpole.


 
 6. Some of the coastline around the Albany area.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2021)

Very nice set.....


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set.....


Thanks very much Jeff


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2021)

I wish I was there also. The last once again has appeal for me from a fishing perspective but all very good.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I wish I was there also. The last once again has appeal for me from a fishing perspective but all very good.


Thanks. If you fish at or around  the place in the  last image best to wear a life vest.  King waves randomly appear and wash fisherman of the rocks. One went missing just this week.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2021)

Love the set.  Would like to visit one day.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 2, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Love the set.  Would like to visit one day.


Thanks Cheryl. Hopefully when things are back to some level of normalcy we will see you down here.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 3, 2021)

Real nice set there, stapo. I like #2 the best, I get the sense I'm there looking down myself .... which turns my stomach.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Real nice set there, stapo. I like #2 the best, I get the sense I'm there looking down myself .... which turns my stomach.


Thanks mate. It's spectacular sight when the ocean rushes into the "cut", explodes into the air and then runs of the rocks creating mini waterfalls.


----------

